# Kant Twist Clamp Knurler



## fillister (Sep 14, 2015)

DSCN3507



__ fillister
__ Sep 13, 2015
__ 1





Needed to make a short knurled shaft to hold some nylon cams for a gate operator that I am building. I've need a knurler for some time an saw a post of a gentleman that constructed one from a 2" kant twist clamp so here is my version. Purchased some 3/4 od * .25 bore * .369 knurling wheels and a 2" kant twist clamp.



removed the rivets from the shoes and pivot point. drilled the pivot to .3125 and the holes for the shoes to a #12 





Made 2 bushings to reduce the knurl bore to .1875 from .25 drill rod, one spacer for the main pivot point out of .75 x .324 x .3125 bore out of 1018 and two spacers for one knurl .5 x .190 x .190 bore, out of .5 drill rod
 Drilled through a piece of .5 key stock with a F drill, counter-bored to .3125 and a depth of .370,  tapped remaining hole to .25 x 20                                                                                                                                                                         Hardware. one 1.25- .3125 SHSC, two .3125 SAE washers, one .25 nut, two # 10-32 SHCS cut to 1.115 in length, 4 # 10 SAE washers, two 10-32 nylon locking nuts.
 












 Tool worked just fine, knurl turned out great for my first time. I was a little concerned about the rigidity of this as the clamp joints are quite loose "good for a clamp, bad for a knurler" but once you assemble it it is surprisingly rigid and moves very little when the carriage travels.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Sep 14, 2015)

interesting idea.


----------



## brino (Sep 14, 2015)

Neat!
Thanks for posting.
-brino


----------



## hvontres (Sep 14, 2015)

That is a very neat idea. I have been wanting to build a clamp type knurler, but I never thought of re-purposing a can't twist for that


----------



## Andre (Sep 14, 2015)

That's ingenuity at its finest.


----------



## Franko (Sep 14, 2015)

Cool.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Sep 14, 2015)

was wondering also that if you were to weld in plates in the open spaces if that would make it more stable??


----------



## thomas s (Sep 14, 2015)

I like it great idea.


----------



## chips&more (Sep 14, 2015)

Now that's using your noggin!


----------



## Black13 (Sep 15, 2015)

Great idea, I would have never thought of it.


----------



## bpratl (Sep 15, 2015)

Good old Yankee ingenuity, you did well.


----------



## Splat (Jul 8, 2016)

Fillister, this is now the 2nd post I've seen someone do this and I was just thinking about this today! So how's this knurling tool working for you, if you're still using it? Thanks.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Jul 9, 2016)

bpratl said:


> Good old Yankee ingenuity, you did well.



I don't know about Yankee ingenuity, he is in Arizona.

Better to put it down to American know-how.


----------



## fillister (Jul 11, 2016)

Splat said:


> Fillister, this is now the 2nd post I've seen someone do this and I was just thinking about this today! So how's this knurling tool working for you, if you're still using it? Thanks.


Yep still use it, works good for me.


----------



## Splat (Jul 11, 2016)

fillister said:


> Yep still use it, works good for me.



Sweet. Thanks! Methinks I'm going to try that out. I'm wondering about ridigity.....I think I'll slip some stock in between the arms to give it more rigidity.


----------

